# Need some guidance on brushing with Furminator



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

We just invested in a Furminator and Oh Em Gee, I have never seen so much hair come off of one dog! We are overjoyed to be removing so much.

My question: How much should we brush? We brush every day and get at least 10-20 brushes full of hair (full to the point the prongs are loaded and do not pull any more hair). 

Is there an endpoint? Should we keep brushing until the amount of hair in the brush becomes scant? Will we cause any problems for our dog if we keep brushing? I want to remove as much loose hair as possible, but don't want to go too far and hurt her skin or coat out of ignorance.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I should keep my Furminator speel in a notepad so I can just copy and paste it whenever this question comes up. 

The thing to remember with the Furminator is to use a light touch, like you are just petting the dog with it. You don't need to use a lot of pressure; keep your wrist relaxed and just let the tool do the work. Don't go over one spot for too long, and be extra careful over any bony areas. 5-10 minutes of Furminating once or twice a week is plenty. If you over-furminate, you may end up with bald spots or skin irritation. You definitely can remove more hair than you mean to if you aren't careful!

You will hear people say that the Furminator "ruins" the coat. This is not true if you use it properly. I'm a professional groomer, and I use the Furminator all the time with NO coat damage whatsoever. It is not designed to cut hair, only to grab the loose hairs while allowing the live hair to slide through undamaged.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for that explanation, Freestep! I've avoided using it because I thought it ruined her coat.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I am one of those people who thought it ruined the coat, because I pressed too hard, and I didn't stop - so much fur came out, I figured that was a good thing, and kept going. Wrong! Now that I know better, I really like this tool. But I only use it during a major shedding, not even monthly.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I use the furminator on Lakota, I don't use it everyday, only when the rug starts to turn white. I honestly have never seen damage from it but I could see it happening with over use.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, it's good for this time of year. I can pull clumps of fur out of my dog's hip with my fingers. I don't want it in the house, but hard to avoid.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I know so many people that hated, but i know people who show dogs and use it and their coats look fantastic! =) as you mentioned, has to be used properly. We will be investing in on, just not sure which one for a stock coat gsd. He is not very short haired but not long coat (in-between I guess).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I only use it when needed, and only lightly for maybe 5 minutes. It's a great tool when used properly


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Freestep! That makes a lot of sense, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think the Furminator works for all dog's coats.


----------

